# Peat Balls vs Purigen



## Christian Walker (14 Sep 2013)

Hi, I have a question about the compatability of peat and purigen.  Im going to add some peat balls from Tyne Valley aquatics to lower the pH a bit, and a nice side effect is that it will stain the water slightly with tanins. 

My question is, if I run Purigen too, will it just rip everything the peat adds right back out ?


----------



## Alastair (14 Sep 2013)

Hiya. Purigen will take away the benefits the peat ball will give as it absorbs all organic compounds. Purigens effect on humic acid and anti fungal benefits | UK Aquatic Plant Society
You might find this helpful as id asked similar not too long ago ..


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Sep 2013)

Hello,
The correct answer lies within you. It depends entirely on why/how you are using peat , as well as why/how you are using Purigen. Each has a function, but if we misunderstand the functions then it can be easy for the effects of one to be canceled by the effects of the other.

The only good reason you should be using peat for is to break it up and spread it across and throughout the substrate when setting up a new tank. The peat disintegrates and becomes a source of carbohydrates for the sediment bacteria. It's not really useful used in other ways. It's decay process results in acidification of the sediment, which is advantageous for some chemical processes in the sediment, however, ultimately, detritus and organic waste settles into the sediment and have the same acidic effect, but that happens more slowly. In any case, the use of peat and it's effects PALE in comparison to the power of The Dark Side of The Force. That being malnutrition and carbon starvation.


The good reason for Purigen is to remove dissolved organic waste and debris such as produced by decaying peat. The type of dissolved waste Purigen is good at adsorbing are the particles which by coincidence are less transparent. These forms are most responsible for a hazy or cloudy water. So the result is that the water becomes clearer because these dissolves particles are removed from circulation, being trapped on the surface of the Purigen. If you can't afford Purigen, then you can achieve the same results by simply making more frequent and large water changes. That will have the added benefit of removing toxic dissolved components that Purigen cannot remove.

So if you pay attention to the fundamentals you will have no need for either, or you can use them advantageously.

Cheers,


----------



## Christian Walker (14 Sep 2013)

Thanks for that long answer Ceg4048... some of it went over my head though, so can I clarify ?  I was going to use the peat to lower the pH of my water due to the type of fish I want to keep.  The purigen was more for a water clarity perspective as I have read a lot of guys on here use it to give them, erm "gin clear" water I believe was the phrase that crops up   None of this is related to plants at present, although it is technically a low tech aquarium with a few anubias and java ferns at the moment, but am planning to increase this.


----------



## Christian Walker (14 Sep 2013)

Alastair said:


> Hiya. Purigen will take away the benefits the peat ball will give as it absorbs all organic compounds. Purigens effect on humic acid and anti fungal benefits | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> You might find this helpful as id asked similar not too long ago ..


 
Thanks for the link.  Damn.  The upshot then is that Purigen and Peat (when used to add tannins and lower pH) will cancel each other out ?  Im guessing the peat would not even affect my pH then since its the very substance it introduces to lower the pH that the Purigen will remove ?

Grrr.... anyone wanna buy some Purigen !? lol


----------



## foxfish (14 Sep 2013)

Hi Christian, what sort of fish do you want to keep - breed?


----------



## Christian Walker (14 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> Hi Christian, what sort of fish do you want to keep - breed?


 
Dwarf cichlids from both west africa and south america


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Sep 2013)

Clearer water in this case will be more relevant than acidifying the water. The fish are really not too bothered by the pH. They are more affected by the level of TDS as well as the level of cleanliness. If you are adding CO2 then the pH will drop naturally anyway and if you really want to breed, then it may be worth the trouble of preparing, storing and using RO water. That purigen or activated carbon removes impurities from the water is a much more important factor and that will have a greater impact on the health of the fish that getting tannins from peat. As I mentioned before however, if you're set on using peat, then you can get gin clear water by doing the water changes.

Cheers,


----------



## Christian Walker (15 Sep 2013)

Thanks ceg


----------

